# Napoleon and the Lovehearts



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Napoleon getting his weight checked









Playing with the Lovehearts








Napoleon inside the tunnel - you can just see him 









Lovehearts playtime
















































And finally Kiss Me getting her weight checked


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Does Napoleon play the big brother? Do they look up to him?

Lovely bubbas.... The pics of them being weighed are just too cute for words!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Napoleon is a bit a wary of them but they just think he's another kitten to play with


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

They are absolutely gorgeous! :001_wub:

You must be so proud of them all


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

they are all so scrumptious:001_wub:.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Aww :001_tt1: :001_tt1: 

Just love how they sit all sweetly in the scale bowl :001_tt1:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: and once they're gone do I have to wait another year for some gorgeous pictures of your kittens?:crying: :crying:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

They look so cheeky and utterly gorgeous!! :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:

I love how bright white they are as babies


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

MollyMilo said:


> Aww :001_tt1: :001_tt1:
> 
> Just love how they sit all sweetly in the scale bowl :001_tt1:


lol - they don't usually  I think Napoleon would have gone to sleep in there today


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

How gorgeous :001_wub:. Brings back memories of the meezer we had when I was a nipperoonie . He was called Shazzan, aka Shazzly-Dazzly


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Here he is:









A bit fuzzy, but a scanned picture from way back when...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a sweetie - he looks like a china ornament :001_wub:


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

He was lovely. A real trouper and such a funny lad with a well-developed sense of humour


----------



## johny634 (Mar 15, 2013)

Cute kitty...


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh Lynn :001_tt1: they look like so much fun and mischief, they could melt the hardest of hearts....

simply perfect little faces... 

awww and little tails, tiny noses.


Do you keep photos of each baby and do you keep in touch with their new slaves?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

All my baby photos are saved and I do a CD of photos for new slaves  I do try to keep in touch with slaves as far as possible even if it's only an email at Christmas or on kitten's birthday  A few of them have been back for more kittens, which is lovely :yesnod: One of the Lovehearts is going to a lady who had a kitten from Mai Tai's first litter


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> All my baby photos are saved and I do a CD of photos for new slaves  I do try to keep in touch with slaves as far as possible even if it's only an email at Christmas or on kitten's birthday  A few of them have been back for more kittens, which is lovely :yesnod: One of the Lovehearts is going to a lady who had a kitten from Mai Tai's first litter


That is true love and dedication! lucky lucky past and future slaves...

I am soooooo green


----------



## lillyfish (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh i'm in love! Gorgeous babies!!


----------

